# Which dental chews are the best?



## PrinceMickey (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello, 
Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas. 
I have one question, Which dental chews are safe and best?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Funny, I just tried new chewies today and I was very happy with them. I always bought Get Naked before, but these last a lot longer. 

Whimzees Stix Dental Dog Treats, Small, 27 count


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I am also looking for recommendations because I have heard about so many bad ones! And we definitely need to work on our teeth brushing (have been having way too many dental procedures) but would like some help in form of a tasty treat for them!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Hmm... I looked up the Whimzees on Amazon and there were a few reviews that said their dog got sick for a few days or swallowed a piece that was too big and had to have surgery... do any of you use treats like these? Do you break up the sticks into little pieces?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I saw a product at Eukanumba Dog show of something you put on their food and it breaks down the plaque. Now I can't find the brochure I picked up and wanted to try it! Does anyone know what that is? I am scared to use the chews because of everything I have heard too.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Hmm... I looked up the Whimzees on Amazon and there were a few reviews that said their dog got sick for a few days or swallowed a piece that was too big and had to have surgery... do any of you use treats like these? Do you break up the sticks into little pieces?


I read two reviews on Amazon that said the dogs got sick. On Chewy there were only good reviews. My thoughts are that I just don't know the whole story. Perhaps the dogs were gulpers, or had poor digestion. The base is potato starch, which should break down in the stomach. My dogs are on a raw diet. Their food is like very finely ground meat, so they woof it down quickly. The chew stick give them more pleasure. I give them whole sticks after breakfast. They are too hard to bite off a big chunk, they just gnaw on them.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Mags, I use Plaque-off---it is a seaweed powder that I sprinkle on their food.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

Honestly I'm no help but I'm interested in this thread haha.

I'm working on brushing Daisy's teeth. We do it once a week when she gets a bath now. She's about 9 months now and I want to prevent dental problems. She doesn't like it though. I didn't do it the first few months I had her and I think it was painful for her. Once she had her 11 puppy teeth removed that were in with her adult teeth she got a lot better about having her mouth handled. She also eats more now too. 

The sticks scare me because of the reviews. She's also grain free and primarily chicken free (I give her itty bitty bites from my plate). She's so little I'd be worried about choking and blockages.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> Mags, I use Plaque-off---it is a seaweed powder that I sprinkle on their food.


The name sounds right, maybe that is it! Does it work?


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

I think these are some of the best chew treats available. All of my dogs go crazy for them. Gigi waits by the cabinet where I keep them.

They do smell fishy.

The Honest Kitchen Beams Pure Iceland Catfish Skin Sticks Dehydrated Dog Treats, Talls, 7-oz


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I read two reviews on Amazon that said the dogs got sick. On Chewy there were only good reviews. My thoughts are that I just don't know the whole story. Perhaps the dogs were gulpers, or had poor digestion. The base is potato starch, which should break down in the stomach. My dogs are on a raw diet. Their food is like very finely ground meat, so they woof it down quickly. The chew stick give them more pleasure. I give them whole sticks after breakfast. They are too hard to bite off a big chunk, they just gnaw on them.



I tried this chew before and all my dogs either threw up or had bad poop , I stay with bully sticks and give them grain free greenies every now and then.

We love the Bully Bundles

https://bullybundles.com


----------

